# Is he a pygmy or a nigerian dwarf?



## preppyxcowgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

This is Elvis, he is six months old. The other goat in the pictures is my pygmy doe. Is he a pygmy or nigerian dwarf?


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

he looks like a pygmy to me, he is longer bodied and a little taller then most pygmys, but he definatly has the build more like a pygmy rather thena nigie.
this is the style that i prefere as they tend to kid easier. He looks like he could use some weight put on him though.
beth


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

for a young buck kid going into rutt season it isn't uncommon to see them a little thin.

He looks pygmy to me but if not registered he could have a little nigerian mixed in somewhere. 

Cute fellow


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am going to say that he has more nigi than pygmy in him...his legs are more slender than a pygmy and the fact that he is 6 months old and your doe is an adult...he is going to be bigger than she is as he is still growing...he is also longer in body than a pygmy buckling would be at that age. I have pygmy/ nigi crosses and you wouldn't believe how you can pick out the differences in the kids when they come along.



> Not ruling out he could have some nigerian in him, but he has the horns of a pygmy


Sorry to say this and not to argue with the replies, but most of the pygmies I have seen as well as the 2 I have owned, pygmy horns tend to curve back and out as opposed to straight up....then again each goat is different.


----------



## dairygoatdreams (Oct 31, 2007)

My two cents, I think he looks more pygmy. Not ruling out he could have some nigerian in him, but he has the horns of a pygmy, and his build is pretty substantial for his age(I think he'll fill out more as he matures). Lovely goats you have there.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Substance wise, to me, he looks more Pygmy, there is no arguing that; his bones are as large as the does, even though he is only 6 months of age. He's got promise for width of body...look at how wide he is across his shoulders. He does not look like a dairy goat to me...even if he isn't as wide as that doe. Let's not forget that he is 6 months; he has a lot of growing to do, especially if he is Pygmy...I have had Pygmies grow and fill out until their 2-3rd years. They may not grow height wise, beyond their yearling year, but width, and depth and muscle wise, they tend to 'bloom' much later. 

As far as those stating that he is 'longer' than most Pygmies...take a look at the NPGA standard, and you will find that they are to be slightly longer in body than they are tall (in height), at maturity. 

For this particular kid, I see alot more height, than length, however, he could even out as he ages. Nigerian Dwarf goats are also, supposed to be shorter (by breed standard) than Pygmies, so that he is almost as tall as that doe, really means nothing at this point, imo. We don't know the height of that doe either...she could be as little as 17 inches at the shoulder; so he could easily grow to 23 inches, and still be under the breed standard for height.


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

looks pygmy w/ some nigerian to me. He sure is handsome.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

I think he's a nigi pygmy cross.  He's cute.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

He looks more Nigerian to me, but definitely has some Pygmy in him.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, he is definatly part Pygmy! He's a handsome fella!


----------



## BethW (Oct 7, 2007)

I was leaning more towards Nigerian...until I saw the last picture that really shows off his width. I'm too much of a novice to weigh in though. Either way, he's extra cute


----------



## preppyxcowgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

He is thin becuase we just got him from the slaughter house about a week ago


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

that would do it! Well I am glad you rescued him. I am sure he will fill out in no time


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

i am going to 'vote' with the cross identity. sure is cute; glad you found him 'in time'--he's too cute to be in a soup pot.....


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

ps: with his height, who knows, he might have a little full sized goat in there somewhere.


----------

